# New Series "Tanked"



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

New show on animal planted called "Tanked" starting Apr 14th. All about custom aquariums. Should be interesting.

Here is the link:

http://animal.discovery.com/tv/tanked/


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

They do some great stuff... I can really do without the stupid sideshow crap where they argue about stuff and try and mix in the reality TV kinda stuff.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I like that Scotland golf course tank with the glass staircase


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Saw few shows, and I am curious, how they manage to put the fish right away in the tank? Freshly made saltwater and no cycling.


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

TankCla said:


> Saw few shows, and I am curious, how they manage to put the fish right away in the tank? Freshly made saltwater and no cycling.


It's called a half hour tv show, and watching them mix and age saltwater makes for boring tv for the masses. Same way Chris angel and David Blaine are able to do what they do, editing works wonders.


----------

